# do you kiss and tell?



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Is this really something many of us do IRL? I don't think I have ever talked openly to anyone (outside of TAM) about the intimate details in my bedroom.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*As for me, not in so many words! I just really don't like to think that much about my XW now!*


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The stupid smile that I walk around with gives it away anyway. But no I don't divulge intimate details IRL, far more is said on forums like this than I would ever say to my friends. For me it is cathartic after having a difficult past with a sexless marriage.

I will happily tells my girl friends that my sex life rocks, but they know me anyway and they can see how happy I am so no need to say much else.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Aside from here, not really. The only person outside of my STBW that I ever talk toabout this is my younger sister of all people. No graphic details, but she is aware of my ED issues, as well as a few other things.

One of my STBW's coworkers was in utter shock when my STBW let slip how much sex we have though...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

samyeagar I talk to my younger brother and dad about sex, my sex life etc. Not in graphic detail but yeah I am comfortable talking to them.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

I got one good friend IRL that I will talk to about it but other than that, no.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Is this really something many of us do IRL? I don't think I have ever talked openly to anyone (outside of TAM) about the intimate details in my bedroom.


Nope. Never have...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thinking about talking to my dad and bro about sex gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I kiss and tell all the time on this forum (even made a whole thread about it recently! "I feel so rotten") lol

But in RL I would be in deep sh-t, so no


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, Tracy.....what would you like to know?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Thinking about talking to my dad and bro about sex gives me the heebie jeebies.


lol yeah I guess it would give many people the heebie jeebies but I treasure the relationship I have with them. Nothing graphic or too personal is said and we have had some really funny dinner conversations.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Well, Tracy.....what would you like to know?


Do you have all the answers?!!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> lol yeah I guess it would give many people the heebie jeebies but I treasure the relationship I have with them. Nothing graphic or too personal is said and we have had some really funny dinner conversations.


Oh we joke about random sexy talk, but I would never tell my dad my h and I were doing the twist the night before.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Do you have all the answers?!!!


Only the answers to what you'd like to know, sweetie.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Only the answers to what you'd like to know, sweetie.


Why does that sound so dirty?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I'm at the age that if I tried to tell someone about my intimate details in my bedroom, they would know right away that I'm giving them a line of BS from here to the moon. Hell. The other half of my bed has cob webs or left overs from last nights snack.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> I'm at the age that if I tried to tell someone about my intimate details in my bedroom, they would know right away that I'm giving them a line of BS from here to the moon. Hell. The other half of my bed has cob webs or left overs from last nights snack.


Awe you're sleeping in a web of love.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

No. Never.

I talk to my sister about life, marriage, the universe...
but not about sex or anything linked to it.

I couldn't do that to H and I hope he shows me the same respect.

I mean.... how embarrassing if you knew your spouses friends all know what an amazing shag you are!

Hard to have them all over for pizzas and beers knowing THAT!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Why does that sound so dirty?


Does it? Tell me more.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

6301 said:


> I'm at the age that if I tried to tell someone about my intimate details in my bedroom, they would know right away that I'm giving them a line of BS from here to the moon. Hell. The other half of my bed has cob webs or left overs from last nights snack.


What age are you? My partner is in his 50's and would be getting more action than most men half his age.
Age is irrelevant IMHO


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Does it? Tell me more.


Ummmm.......... I need a whipper in this thread. 
Bad Thunder.... Very bad. 
Go sit in the naughty chair


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It depends. My brother and a couple of friends know about our wild monkey sex life. The majority of my family, friends, and coworkers have no clue. And I'm pretty sure my SO is about the same. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> ummmm.......... I need a whipper in this thread.
> Bad thunder.... Very bad.
> Go sit in the naughty chair :d


Hopefully the naughty chair is comfortable.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Hopefully the naughty chair is comfortable.


Nope. Unless you enjoy having sharp pieces of wood up your bum? 

(Slivers, you perverts)


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Holland said:


> What age are you? My partner is in his 50's and would be getting more action than most men half his age.
> Age is irrelevant IMHO


 It is when your 66 with emphysema. See, it's like this. One one hand you like sex. On the other hand you like to be able to breath. Can't do both. Not to mention that having a rubber tube stuck in your nose going to a machine ain't a real turn on. Ah the good old days when heavy breathing was no problem. Now? No can do.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> It is when your 66 with emphysema. See, it's like this. One one hand you like sex. On the other hand you like to be able to breath. Can't do both. Not to mention that having a rubber tube stuck in your nose going to a machine ain't a real turn on. Ah the good old days when heavy breathing was no problem. Now? No can do.


Just put your mask on and then a pillow case with eyes drawn on it over top. That's kinky.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

6301 said:


> It is when your 66 with emphysema. See, it's like this. One one hand you like sex. On the other hand you like to be able to breath. Can't do both. Not to mention that having a rubber tube stuck in your nose going to a machine ain't a real turn on. Ah the good old days when heavy breathing was no problem. Now? No can do.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

tracyishere said:


> Is this really something many of us do IRL? I don't think I have ever talked openly to anyone (outside of TAM) about the intimate details in my bedroom.


Intimate details.. No... that is pretty mushy, gushy...







.... but sex talk in general.... all manner of controversial subjects... us and our friends are pretty open individuals.. we are more geared conservative by nature, yet no subject is off the table...which is a strange combination one might feel.... but that's the type we enjoy hanging with... 

My husband made the mistake of letting the guys at work know I was "wearing him out" a few yrs back -not knowing what came over me... well actually they could see a few changes in the way I packed his lunch & started asking questions... which started all of that...plus he was no longer joining in with their complaints about not gettin' any.

....I've had quite the reputation there ever since.... he gets razzed on a regular basis, a few has opened up sharing some of their sex woes with him once he mentioned trying "Stiff Nights"...how funny is that ....3 of them was wanting to try some of that...he's the PILL man to see now....

If I show up there, those guys will have comments for me.. and I blush...







we were in the hot seat at the last out to eat deal the boss threw...the whole conversation turned to Joking about me wearing him out... Oh my! Alot of laughter that night with husband just shaking his head....he did it !


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Intimate details.. No... that is pretty mushy, gushy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would embarrass the hell out of me...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I would be proud!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Just put your mask on and then a pillow case with eyes drawn on it over top. That's kinky.


 Yeah. Real turn on. The poor woman would think she's getting it on with a retired member from the KKK. Instead of a romantic candle, I would burn a cross. That would go over real well. Not to mention that I would probably get shot.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

6301 said:


> Yeah. Real turn on. The poor woman would think she's getting it on with a retired member from the KKK. Instead of a romantic candle, I would burn a cross. That would go over real well. Not to mention that I would probably get shot.


LMAO Good point:smthumbup:


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Details no, but I do have friends who swear they can tell when I've just had sex


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

No. What goes on in the boudoir stays in the boudoir.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Back when my wife and I were dating.... we both had days that we didn't go to work until 1 in the afternoon.

She'd drop her child off at school and come on over..


She worked in a post office. When the guy came to collect the mail... on the days that she had been over to see me, he'd always say, "Got that rolled in the hay look about you!"

She said it was uncanny how he always could tell.

I'm thinking it was the glow in her face...


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

hambone said:


> Back when my wife and I were dating.... we both had days that we didn't go to work until 1 in the afternoon.
> 
> She'd drop her child off at school and come on over..
> 
> ...


 Or maybe that when she answered the door she forgot to put her pajama bottoms on.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

6301 said:


> Or maybe that when she answered the door she forgot to put her pajama bottoms on.


She was working at a satellite post office. When the guy came around to pick up her mail...to take to the central post office... 

That was the guy who kept telling her she had the "Rolled in the hay look."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

hambone said:


> She was working at a satellite post office. When the guy came around to pick up her mail...to take to the central post office...
> 
> That was the guy who kept telling her she had the "Rolled in the hay look."


*My, my, Ham! 

How so very observant on his part!*


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Well ... I am really uncomfortable when others talk about it in front of me. I get real quiet. Couple of weeks ago I was with some guys and they were giving one of them a hard time because he was about to get snipped. They were all sharing their snipped stories and one of them turns to me and asks 'what about you?' I said something along the lines of 'not necessary. My wife believes abstinence is the best policy.' He said, 'I think Van Gogh had a kid at 70' I said 'yeah, well it may be that long before I have sex again so I think I'll take my chances' 

If life gives you lemons the least you can do is make jokes about lemonade 

Interestingly enough I've met more women who will get into details than men. Men will talk about it but not get into details. Most women won't talk about it at all but the ones I know that do don't seem to have a filter.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Well ... I am really uncomfortable when others talk about it in front of me. I get real quiet. Couple of weeks ago I was with some guys and they were giving one of them a hard time because he was about to get snipped. They were all sharing their snipped stories and one of them turns to me and asks 'what about you?' I said something along the lines of 'not necessary. My wife believes abstinence is the best policy.' He said, 'I think Van Gogh had a kid at 70' I said 'yeah, well it may be that long before I have sex again so I think I'll take my chances'
> 
> If life gives you lemons the least you can do is make jokes about lemonade
> 
> ...


Its funny you say that. I knew a couple of ladies at the office here who gave very explicit details of their activities. I even knew how intense their orgasms were, how big his machine was, how long and often, what toys were used. If he was a good kisser or bad lover.

Shameful, I felt sorry for the men.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, I do share sometimes. My wife puffed up my confidence like you wouldn't believe a couple of years ago. Some of the guys were talking about the benefits and wonders of viagra. I commented "Doesn't that sound like something we should try?"

She replied "Oh hell no, that thing leaves bruises when you're not careful where it's pointed."


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Its funny you say that. I knew a couple of ladies at the office here who gave very explicit details of their activities. I even knew how intense their orgasms were, how big his machine was, how long and often, what toys were used. If he was a good kisser or bad lover.
> 
> Shameful, I felt sorry for the men.


I've heard women telling details about casual encounters but not with relationships. I just can't imagine telling others about personal details with someone you're in a relationship with.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> I've heard women telling details about casual encounters but not with relationships. I just can't imagine telling others about personal details with someone you're in a relationship with.


I believe girls talk more than guys do..

I don't want to hear the stories that others tell. I just walk away.

(My dyslexia kicked in)


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

hambone said:


> I believe guys talk more than girls do..
> 
> I don't want to hear the stories that others tell. I just walk away.


I think women talk more, but deny deny deny so we don't think they do.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Ive only ever heard men talk about sex in general. Never intimate details about a partner. But then again, they may just be filtering it in my presence. 

The women on the other hand held nothing back when the men were around.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Ive only ever heard men talk about sex in general. Never intimate details about a partner. But then again, they may just be filtering it in my presence.
> 
> The women on the other hand held nothing back when the men were around.


I assume you meant were*n't*.

But yeah, I do think women are FAR more graphic / specific about the intimate details. Guys are more into bragging, but not into the specific.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I assume you meant were*n't*.
> 
> But yeah, I do think women are FAR more graphic / specific about the intimate details. Guys are more into bragging, but not into the specific.


No, I didn't. These conversations took place with men around.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

In the past , I distinctly remember my 1 GF going on about her ex in bed -driving me & another friend to a Tupperware party, she was in rare form that night & obviously had HIM in her mind....very vocal....saying how HOT He was & all.. asking me if I felt so.... and I must say...it was interesting to learn WHY she couldn't lay him down -cause he was BAD BAD BAD for her...as she divorced him, took him back, he cheated again....and still she kept going back for more (was in her life at that time)... now I could see what the fierce attraction was! 

Didn't bother me- her openness... what I'd offer is... Ok. my husband isn't exactly Mr Alpha in bed.. and I'd try to get him more so in this area (he is Mr Sensual Romantic slow hand).... and a few times...I'd even start these ridiculous fights with him over wanting him to be more Rough...telling him to be a "Son of a B***" ...crazy things like that...Had him pinned down once telling him exactly what I wanted him to do to me...growling at him......

And some of his responses to me .... made me bust up laughing in these moments......(it is good to fight naked)... or things I have said in response to him.... and we'd realize how utterly ridiculous we were being, both start laughing so hard I almost fell off the bed.. FIGHT OVER...On to make up sex... (He's even accused me of fighting just to have make up sex.) 

I have shared such moments with a couple of my GF's cause we were all yakking about sex anyway....it was for a good :rofl:.. they all know him, love him, he wasn't there of course but wouldn't really care either... they know we have a good marriage.. & probably think we never fight.. so offering that - ....they could see we are no different than anyone else..we have our moments.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I think women talk more, but deny deny deny so we don't think they do.


I agree Larry... My dyslexia kicked in...

They definitely tell their BFF's more than guys do.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I think women talk more, *but deny deny deny so we don't think they do.*


No we don't, how could you even think such a thing


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

hambone said:


> She was working at a satellite post office. When the guy came around to pick up her mail...to take to the central post office...
> 
> That was the guy who kept telling her she had the "Rolled in the hay look."


 OK. Got it now.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> No, I didn't. These conversations took place with men around.


Hmmm, interesting. I've had more than one woman tell me that they are far more graphic when there aren't men around.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Trust me, no details were spared. *cringe*


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I discovered several years ago that my now-ex-husband was extremely prone to oversharing the intimate details of our sex life with his buddies. And had apparently been doing so since we were dating. I found it very embarrassing, even humiliating. And, yes, it is awkward having dinner with other couples, knowing that your husband has shared the play-by-play of your last marital encounter with the guys. I felt like there was nothing private about our sex life, or even about me as a sexual person. I think it was just part and parcel of his general lack of respect for me.

Me, personally? No, I do not kiss and tell. I don't discuss my sex life - except in the broadest of terms - with anyone, male or female, other than my partner.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Outside of TAM, I don't really share. May have back in the day shared my frustrations with a good buddy of mine. But don't share the details of burning up the sheets with the buddies.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

There are certain things that are for me and not for anyone else to know.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Is this really something many of us do IRL? I don't think I have ever talked openly to anyone (outside of TAM) about the intimate details in my bedroom.


If its something kinda crazy like outdoor sex, sure. But I never go into details. Probably the most detail I've ever given is here on tam.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I do not. I think that, even with the best of intentions, it is a betrayal. When my husband and I got married one of our vows was "to have no secrets from each other, but together a million from the world" and I think sex is very much included in that.

For some reason, though, I seem to attract talkative women... many of my friends like to talk about it in detail... sometimes basically pornographic detail. And it's kind of upsetting to me, because I feel embarrassed for their husbands/boyfriends. I feel weird about the whole thing. I don't understand why they do it - what they think they get out of it. Don't you want a little privacy in live? I guess some don't.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> If its something kinda crazy like outdoor sex, sure. But I never go into details. Probably the most detail I've ever given is here on tam.


There are some things that I don't share except here. For example, I don't think my friends would want to know that wife and I sneak down to our pick-nick area and do it on the table when the weather is nice. 

Who wants to come over and have a BBQ when they know what happened on that table?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> There are some things that I don't share except here. For example, I don't think my friends would want to know that wife and I sneak down to our pick-nick area and do it on the table when the weather is nice.
> 
> Who wants to come over and have a BBQ when they know what happened on that table?


lmao... grilling out at Larry's just got a hell of a lot more interesting!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Is this really something many of us do IRL? I don't think I have ever talked openly to anyone (outside of TAM) about the intimate details in my bedroom.


There are a couple of friends I have that I can talk about sex with. I'd talk about it with more of my friends if they weren't so awkward. lol. 

DH went to work the other day with a hickie on his neck. One of his coworkers called him an @sshole.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

> lmao... grilling out at Larry's just got a hell of a lot more interesting!


Wiener's anyone?


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Wiener's anyone?


I think I speak for everyone when I say, 'Ewww'. But thanks for the mental image.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh...you'd probably like the cherries for dessert


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Wiener's anyone?


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Trust me, no details were spared. *cringe*


female friends of mine always told me that they were very open with one another about the details of their sex lives.


----------

